# best option for diy surrounds



## jamesee (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been reading a lot and have tried my hand at a diy sub and am currently working on another sub and would love to try my had at some surrounds. 

Just for a little background, I am running an Onkyo 607 with Klipsch RF3 fronts and an RC3 center. A JL sub that I am currently building and some celing speakers that were in place when I bought my house. 

I am using this system for about 70/30 Ht/music. 

Finally finished the basement and am moving the system downstairs.

Anyone have some suggestions for some surrounds fitting my current conditions?

Any opinions on the Klipsch fronts and center? What diy kit would you compare them with?

Thanks again for all the help so far.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

If you like the Klipschs, I'd honestly suggest looking for similar-generation Klipsch speakers for surrounds. As horn/waveguide designs, there aren't many similar DIY options, and none I'm familiar with that have near the sensitivity. Horns have efficiency advantages, but require fabrication resources not available to the amateur. It's one of the tradeoffs....

Just my $0.02,
Frank


----------

